# Screwdriver machined handle [Radial milling on a lathe]



## cascao (Jan 20, 2019)

Rescued this old screwdriver with a new handle. 
It was a good use of my radial milling attachment






The handle is a (almost) exactly copy of old one.


----------



## brino (Jan 21, 2019)

cascao said:


> The handle is a (almost) exactly copy of old one.



....except the new one will last longer!
Well Done!


----------



## cascao (Jan 21, 2019)

Just don't use this on electrics


----------



## cascao (Feb 24, 2019)

This video show better how my milling spindle work. [plus here you can see the incredible simple lead screw handle wheel]

[VIDEO]


----------

